# droid x2 plugged in charger when I went to bed now wont come on



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

Okay, i plugged my droid x2 in charger when i went to bed,now this morning it wont come on,does anybody have any ideas or at least a solution so I can get it on computer to clear ,and sbf back,i have heard that TBH crew sells a cord that will hook to computer and dont need a battery,but heck I wouldnt be able to afford that on ex military funds,just cant believe battery is bad,it aint 3 weeks old


----------



## rustymcbain (Jun 16, 2011)

I charge the battery manually. I dont belive your battery is bad. I have also had issues of usb connection when charging. So how to charge manually you say? Easy enough do you have an old usb cable your not using? You will need to cut off the end that does not plug into computer. Strip the wires back. Specifically the red and black. Those are the + & - power wires. Pull battery and literally tape the red wire to positive contact and black wire to negative contact. I let it go for at most fifteen minutes then the phone will reboot fine. Charge the rest of the way using regular method. Of course i dont warranty this method. And your mileage may vary.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

Wellll,I failed to mention, I have tried 3 different cables,and it may well be possible all 3 are bad but my other half charges her moto everynight with it,man I wished I had one of those cables,just aint got 35 to spare right now,and really dont want to go to big red store and walk in and say let me see a battery without them wanting to peer at it,and this one is for my eyes only,well right now at least..


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

nutpn said:


> Okay, i plugged my droid x2 in charger when i went to bed,now this morning it wont come on,does anybody have any ideas or at least a solution so I can get it on computer to clear ,and sbf back,i have heard that TBH crew sells a cord that will hook to computer and dont need a battery,but heck I wouldnt be able to afford that on ex military funds,just cant believe battery is bad,it aint 3 weeks old


If you call verizon or go to one of the stores, they could ( would, should) replace it with a new one (Battery) free of charge, just try not to show them you're rooted ( if you are rooted) Good luck sir!


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

fixed thanks guys


----------



## rustymcbain (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like a bad unit. If no cables will charge it. Maybe go to verizon with just a battery. That way they cant see the phone. Then id sbf that bad boy and take it back.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------

